# Link als Submit-Button



## cardician (21. August 2004)

Hallo!
Ich wollte einen normalen Link als Submit-Button verwenden. Geht das irgendwie? Javascript vielleicht?!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. August 2004)

Sollte gehen:


```
<a href="#" onclick="javascript: submit()">Blablub</a>
```

( JavaScript zusammenschreiben )


----------



## Tobias Menzel (21. August 2004)

Hi,

Ja, JavaScript bietet die Möglichkeit, einen Link als Submit-Button für ein Formular zu verwenden:
	
	
	



```
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript">
function submitForm() {
    document.form1.submit();
}
</script>
<body>
<a href="#" onClick="submitForm()">Ich bin ein Link </a> 
</body>
```

Gruß

EDIT: Ups, zu langsam!


----------



## cardician (21. August 2004)

Cool, danke! Damit probiere ich es mal.


----------



## Gumbo (21. August 2004)

Es sollte jedoch eine nichtjavascript Alternative geben.


----------



## cardician (21. August 2004)

Hm, und weiß die auch zufällig jemand? Falls Javascript nicht aktiviert ist, hat man sonst ein Problem, oder?!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Gumbo _
> *Es sollte jedoch eine nichtjavascript Alternative geben. *



Mir ist keine bekannt, weil Standard ist der Button ( der auch eine Grafik sein kann ) und das war es dann eigentlich schon auch.

(JavaScriptabfrage einbauen und notfalls einen Button verwenden!)


----------



## cardician (21. August 2004)

Jetzt habe ich doch noch einmal ein Problem:
Ich habe ZWEI Submit-Buttons [als JavaScript-Link] und würde gerne, jenachdem welcher davon betätig wird, einer Variable einen von zwei möglichen Werten zuordnen, d.h. auf der action-Seite abrufen können, welcher Link betätigt wurde. Ist das irgendwie möglich?


----------



## Tobias Menzel (21. August 2004)

Hi,

das geht auch: Nimm ein Hidden-Inputcontrol (verstecktes Steuerelement) und schreib in die Variable abhängig von der gedrückten Schaltfläche vor dem submit-Befehl dort hinein. Beispiel:
	
	
	



```
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript"> 
function submitForm(nr) {
  document.form1.hiddenctrl.value=nr;
  document.form1.submit();
}
</script> 
<body> 
<a href="#" onClick="submitForm("Foo")">Ich bin ein Link </a> 
<a href="#" onClick="submitForm("Bar")">Ich bin auch ein Link </a> 
</body>
```

Gruß


----------



## cardician (21. August 2004)

Danke für die Antwort!
Irgendwas scheine ich falsch zu machen, folgendes funktioniert nicht:


```
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript"> 
function submitForm(nr) { 
  document.form1.submitinfo.value=nr; 
  document.form1.submit(); 
} 
</script>
<body>

<form name="form1" enctype="multipart/form-data" action="start.php" method="get">
<input type="hidden" name="submitinfo" value="">
...
<a href="#" onClick="submitForm("author")">add name</a>
...
</form>
```

?


----------



## Tobias Menzel (21. August 2004)

Hi, 

Folgendes ist falsch:
	
	
	



```
onClick="submitForm("author")"
```
Du musst den übergebenen Wert (author) in Singlequotes setzen:
	
	
	



```
onClick="submitForm('author')"
```
Der Parser interpretiert das Kommando sonst als:
onClick="submitForm(" - was kein sinnvoller Befehl ist.

Gruß


----------



## cardician (21. August 2004)

Ok, danke!
Das mache ich schon bei PHP-Skripten so gerne falsch... Nur merke ich es da noch selber, aber JavaScript is net so meine Welt... ;-)


----------

